# My oldest child



## Keystone (Dec 13, 2014)

My oldest did ten years on active duty in the Army. Married with two children he decieded to leave the Army. He enrolled in the Petroleum Engineering scool at OU in Norman, OK. H graduated today with honors after only 3 1/2 years!
I am a bit proud of him right!


----------



## overboard (Dec 13, 2014)

A salute to your son for 10 yrs. in the Army.
Good for him on furthering his goals, you have the right to be proud! =D>


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2014)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## SlowRollin' (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome news! Very happy for your both.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats to your son. I salute him for his service and wish him well in his career choice.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 15, 2014)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: 


AWESOME


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 16, 2014)

I commend and thank your son for his service and congratulate him on his new degree and a job well done. :USA1: :beer:


----------



## bobby_r67 (Dec 19, 2014)

You and all of your family should be proud.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 19, 2014)

That's is awesome! Thank him for his service & congrats to him on his accomplishment. I hope he enjoyed his stay here in our nice little town.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 20, 2014)

He's is still living in Norman. Working for Devon in OKC. He may be moving in the coming year, but will still be in the OKC area.

Oh, and my favorite place to eat in Norman is The Diner!


----------



## RStewart (Dec 20, 2014)

That's probably the best mom & pop place to eat in town. Red Horse Grill used to be really good also.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 20, 2014)

We will have to meet up the next time I am down there.


----------

